
People pay 50% more if physically present - markbnine
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/2010/6/brains-like-to-keep-it-real
======
Jabbles
They may be getting additional information about the product if it's in front
of them, e.g. how comfy a shoe is.

This certainty in knowing that you won't have to return the item may well be
worth a premium. Also, they're paying to get the item now, rather than in a
few days.

I'm surprised the difference is 50% though.

~~~
wccrawford
They may also be less worried about defects in the product. Allowing someone
to actually touch the product before purchase shows more confidence in the
product than locking it in a glass cage.

------
zdw
Two words: Apple Store

------
pasbesoin
This is said a bit in humor, and might be seen as a bit of a jump in context,
but is the effect the article discusses a reason we have to have so many
friggin' meetings?

